# Core Stength



## roadiewill (22 Feb 2009)

What exercises can I do to build up my core strength? sit-ups daily?
thanks


----------



## oxbob (22 Feb 2009)

Get a swiss ball some decent weight dumbells and a gym/yoga mat just find a core exercise plan from google


----------



## trio25 (22 Feb 2009)

The best exercise is the plank. You don't need to get any equipment to build up core strength there are lots of basic plans you can follow out there.

Lots on here
http://www.coopersguns.com/videos/core-exercises/


----------



## jimboalee (22 Feb 2009)

Sit-ups.
You only need to touch you knees.
http://www.frixo.com/sites/fitness/exercises/crunch.html

Squat thrusts.
A forgotten exercise which is a real burner.
http://www.frixo.com/sites/fitness/exercises/sthrust.html


----------



## roadiewill (22 Feb 2009)

ok thanks
I think sit-ups are a good shout


----------



## longers (22 Feb 2009)

The plank can be performed in pub car parks. Should you wish.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Feb 2009)

longers said:


> The plank can be performed in pub car parks. Should you wish.


This remark will come across as surreal and confusing to those of you who didn't witness trio demonstrating _The Plank_ in a pub car park yesterday afternoon!


----------



## walker (23 Feb 2009)

I must add that if you which to strengthen the core you need to work on the lower back as well, other wise with strong abs and weak lower back you will tend to lean forward, make sure you work both equally


----------



## trio25 (23 Feb 2009)

longers said:


> The plank can be performed in pub car parks. Should you wish.



Shame none of the rest of you had a go!


----------



## jimboalee (23 Feb 2009)

There should be no need to worry about the lower back, because they are the musclegroup that keeps your torso from flopping forward *while* you are riding.
Unless you are one of those who puts all their upper body weight on the handlebars, which is not good form.

You should be able to hold the bars lightly with one hand, while grabbing your bidon and drinking with the other.


----------



## trio25 (23 Feb 2009)

There is every need to worry about your lower back, if it is strong you can keep going for longer. Actually riding will improve the strenght, but you will find yourself having to go through a pain barrier to get longer distances, a stronger core 9including the back) will mean that these distances are easier.


----------



## jimboalee (23 Feb 2009)

You'll find that the muscles involved in cycling will develop in complement.

If you are a dead-beginner, your legs won't be up to a 'long' ride, let alone your Erector Spinae.

The abs and obliques aren't important to ride a bicycle, so its only posture.

The muscles that is often forgotten are the Hip flexors. These are the muscles that lift the knee up to the abdomen.
These muscles pull the pedals up and round the back on the upstroke.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Feb 2009)

Trio, longers, colly and Calum spent lengthy periods of time waiting for me on Saturday as I struggled up every significant hill we came to. The reason that trio was demonstrating the Plank to us was because she and the others had just had to wait for me in said pub car park while I grovelled my way up what was actually a fairly modest hill. My legs were fine, and I wasn't out of breath - I just couldn't put any effort in because my lower back was killing me. It doesn't seem to matter how much cycling I do, it doesn't get any better. I'm very used to hills - we have hundreds of the things round here. It seems to me that unless I start doing stretching and strengthening exercises for my back, the problem isn't going to go away. It's Monday afternoon and my back muscles are still aching from a ride on Saturday - that can't be right!

Okay, part of the problem is being about 40 pounds overweight so I'm having to make a bigger effort on the hills than I would if I was slim, but I compensate for that by using a very low gear (30/28).

*PS* I just tried The Plank - it's much harder than it looks!


----------



## jimboalee (23 Feb 2009)

ColinJ.

Go and see your Doctor.

There are a number of causes for lower back pain, from a prolapsed disc, small kidney stones dislodged by the rigours of cycling, to simply 'dying for the loo'.

Your condition doesn't sound usual.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Feb 2009)

jimboalee said:


> ColinJ.
> 
> Go and see your Doctor.


"Dear doctor - I'm 40 pounds overweight and every time I ride my bike 104 miles over 6,500 feet of Yorkshire and Lancashire hills, I get backache."

_"Well, stop doing it then! Next!"_ 

I believe that doctors should be for serious conditions. If I break a leg, I'll see a doctor. If I catch a serious disease, I'll see a doctor. I wouldn't dream of going to the doctor with the kind of complaints that most people go with.

I've only seen a doctor 3 or 4 times in 40 years. One of those times was for an eye injury, once was for sunburn, once was to get my hearing checked (I'm officially slightly hard of hearing ) and once was for a nasty throat infection. 

Most of the time the body will heal itself quite nicely if one is in general good health. I think more people get ill sitting around in doctors' waiting rooms breathing in other peoples' germs, than actually get cured.

I don't think that doctors are much good for backache. A good physiotherapist would be a different matter, but (s)he would probably only recommend the stretching and core exercises anyway.



jimboalee said:


> There are a number of causes for lower back pain, from a prolapsed disc, small kidney stones dislodged by the rigours of cycling, to simply 'dying for the loo'.


I'm sure you're right about that and I'm equally sure that I'm not suffering from any of those problems! I should clarify - I'm perfectly okay riding for a certain distance and a certain amount of climbing but eventually, as I tire, my back muscles start to go into spasm. It's a tight, burning feeling in the muscles in the lumbar region rather than actual pain, but it has the same effect. It makes my back go stiff and sore.


----------



## jimboalee (23 Feb 2009)

If you break a leg, go to A&E.
Serious disease - A&E.

Kidney stone - A&E.
Broken arm - A&E.

Chest infection - GP.
Unusual dark marks on the skin - GP.
Undesireable pain - GP.

Ignoring back pain - 

http://www.cyclonemobility.com/


----------



## Enso108 (23 Feb 2009)

I use these
http://www.beginnertriathlete.com/cms/article-detail.asp?articleid=486


----------



## trio25 (23 Feb 2009)

ColinJ said:


> *PS* I just tried The Plank - it's much harder than it looks!



Yes it is I was hoping one of you would try it. You build up to being able to do 40seconds. It works all the core muscles which is why it is so good!

I agree ColinJ I think a Dr would look at you as if you were odd! A good Physio would sort you back out for a while and give you some exercises for you core. But if it causes problems at other times the Dr is the place to go. At the moment you can see the cause!

Remember to stretch as well!!!! Oh and sit on your fitball while watching tv!


----------



## colly (23 Feb 2009)

trio25 said:


> *Oh and sit on your fitball while watching tv*!



I tried this tonight but she just told me to bugger off.

Am I doing something wrong?

I gave 'the plank' a go too


----------



## jimboalee (24 Feb 2009)

The 'Plank' is a halfway-house to a Hyperextension bench.
It can be done with no apparatus and doesn't involve the torso being a free cantilever, so get someone to stand on your butt.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Feb 2009)

jimboalee said:


> The 'Plank' is a halfway-house to a Hyperextension bench.
> It can be done with no apparatus and doesn't involve the torso being a free cantilever, so get someone to stand on your butt.


Unfortunately, I already have the equivalent of a small person standing on my butt (and elsewhere)...


----------



## roadiewill (24 Feb 2009)

Ive had quite a lot of muscular lower back ache recently, maybe its just the cold...


----------



## montage (24 Feb 2009)

The Plank is one of my favourites and I often employ it as a disciplinary measure at my local cadet unit (corporal punishment is still legal right?)

longest I have seen it held for is 10minutes, longest I have held for is 6minutes 20 something seconds - these times were for a selection for a tall ships race, the plank being a good indicator of mental strength.

On my own, in my room, I am struggling to get past 1.20 so do 4 1 minute intervals with 10-15 mins rest in between. I am still unsure if this is as benefitial as dorsal raises + situps, but the plank certainly does make you think of the phrase "no pain no gain".

I think the most effective core body work outs are situps, dorsal raises (where you lie on your front, hands on head and raise your back off the floor - apologies if dorsal raises is the incorrect name). Another one is to hold a weight (between 2-10kg) with both arms bent about stomach height and twist 90 degrees to the left, then a full 180 degrees so you are facing the right. Repeat as many times as you can within the minute.


----------



## aqaleigh (25 Feb 2009)

follow a 15 minute pilates / core d.v.d. 

about £5 fast - not boring & work fantastic and yes the plank is in most of them


----------



## jimboalee (25 Feb 2009)

I prefer to get a sleeping bag (in its carry-bag), hook my ankles under the bedframe and lie over the sleeping bag pack (with it at my hips) with my hands behind my head and my chest off the floor.

You get the picture?

Now the tricky part comes when my partner slides a pair of lit tealights under my pecs 
They are hot at first, but I manage to snuff them with a quick lowering of the torso. 
"Just ignore the pain" she shouts.


----------



## smooth (25 Feb 2009)

montage said:


> The Plank is one of my favourites and I often employ it as a disciplinary measure at my local cadet unit (corporal punishment is still legal right?)
> 
> longest I have seen it held for is 10minutes, longest I have held for is 6minutes 20 something seconds - these times were for a selection for a tall ships race, the plank being a good indicator of mental strength.
> 
> ...



You've got to continue to improve by changing elements slightly.

I've seen guys doing hundreds of sit-ups day yet not be able to hold plank for 1 minute.

You should try doing the plank on an unstable surface i.e. elbows on a swiss ball

from there you can increase to doing it with your feet on the ball to finally moving to both elbows on one ball and feet on another. Looks very impressive when you can do it but very embarrassing when you crumble to a heap!

The back raises/sit ups can also be improved by doing them on a ball


----------



## jimboalee (25 Feb 2009)

Yes, the execise needs to be dynamic.

While riding your bike, try holding the handlebars with the fingertips on the *underside* of the drops.
Only hold lightly. Your torso and lower back in particular will start to feel after a couple of minutes.


----------



## montage (25 Feb 2009)

cheers jimboalee - I now have a nasty graze(well...nasty may be an exaggeration..) up my left arm.....tried the fingertip technique and didn't see a tiny pothole


----------



## montage (25 Feb 2009)

(though I did feel it on the lower back )


----------



## Ludwig (25 Feb 2009)

Eating lots of apples will give you core strength.


----------



## jimboalee (25 Feb 2009)

You're welcome. Always here to help.


----------



## Ravenz (26 Feb 2009)

montage said:


> cheers jimboalee - I now have a nasty graze(well...nasty may be an exaggeration..) up my left arm.....tried the fingertip technique and didn't see a tiny pothole



..what a pair of idiots .. 1 for suggesting it and t'other for doing it


----------



## jimboalee (26 Feb 2009)

Try this one then RavenZ.

Find a hill of about 8% gradient and about 12 miles long.
Cycle steady up it for twenty minutes ir so.
After 20 minutes, reach down and grab your bidon, take a swig.
Replace your bidon and then go hunting in a back pocket for a pack of energy gel. Open the pack ( two hands required ) and gulp down the contents.
Put the empty pack in your back pocket.
Take another swig from your bidon.

Remember - this is while climbing an 8%.
A light touch is all that's needed, except some cyclists haven't got control.


----------



## Ravenz (26 Feb 2009)

jimboalee said:


> Try this one then RavenZ.
> 
> Find a hill of about 8% gradient and about 12 miles long.
> Cycle steady up it for twenty minutes ir so.
> ...



You drink coke on a ride so your party trick is to use a bottle opener as well 

and you say it yourself .. a light touch c'ept many on here won't have that ability.. me included.. I always fight my gel sachets with tooth and claw ..
and you can always see the video evidence in the back of a police car should one be so unfortunate as to demonstrate lack of full control on a public highway and be nabbed...


----------

